# anyone ride the Princeton Event century?



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Did you hit any storms? After riding this 15 straight years I chickened out this year due to the weather report. When I looked at the radar through the day it looks like I could have made it without any storms.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

DaveG said:


> Did you hit any storms? After riding this 15 straight years I chickened out this year due to the weather report. When I looked at the radar through the day it looks like I could have made it without any storms.


Rainey w/ wet roads from about 8-9. It made drafting a bit unpleasant. I saw several riders go down, including a guy on a recumbent. I started with a large group that left a little after 7 AM. Most were doing the century. I chickened out (due to the weather), and just did the metric. After I got home, at about 12:30, a deluge with hail hit north of Princeton where I live. I believe the heavy rain missed the Event.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*thanks for the info*



Terex said:


> Rainey w/ wet roads from about 8-9. It made drafting a bit unpleasant. I saw several riders go down, including a guy on a recumbent. I started with a large group that left a little after 7 AM. Most were doing the century. I chickened out (due to the weather), and just did the metric. After I got home, at about 12:30, a deluge with hail hit north of Princeton where I live. I believe the heavy rain missed the Event.


I decided to ride the route on Sunday starting at the closest point to my house. Always a tough call whether to trust the weatherman or not.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Riding down there just reminded me how little I like riding in that area. Flat, uninteresting roads for the most part. A lot more fun riding north and west of Princeton. I thought the Event itself was very well run and provided a great riding experience for a lot of people.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*need a new route*



Terex said:


> Riding down there just reminded me how little I like riding in that area. Flat, uninteresting roads for the most part. A lot more fun riding north and west of Princeton. I thought the Event itself was very well run and provided a great riding experience for a lot of people.



I think they need to update the route. They have used the same Medford Lakes route since 2003


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Like someone else said, from about 8-9 there was some light rain, sometimes a mist. Then about 1 or 1:30pm there was deluge for about 5 minutes and then light rain and then it stopped. If you took cover for a few minutes you were ok, otherwise you were soaked and your shoes were sloshing.

I agree about the Century ride, the roads change a little, little different this year than last year but the rest stop is the same. They need to spend time to find a different rest stop and then completely change the ride route. Sometimes people have a comfort zone and they don't want to move out of it. It's the time finding another rest stop location and then paying a reasonable fee for it. It's always very well run and supported with a mechanic at the start to provide adjustments for your bike. I thought the food was better last year, homemade bread instead of rolls, cookies for dessert, and this year they had oranges and apples? I'd rather have peaches considering they are a NJ fruit that's in season and relatively cheap that can be bought direct locally from a farmer.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

lawrence said:


> ... and this year they had oranges and apples? I'd rather have peaches considering they are a NJ fruit that's in season and relatively cheap that can be bought direct locally from a farmer.


Ever put a peach in your pocket? Even worse than tater tots...


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

I rode it for the first time and, only doing the 50, missed the rain. Liked the route except for the first rest stop. Had to stop a couple of times afterwards, trying to get the dirt, mud, and sand out of my speedplays (I began to fear trying to stop). Someone needs to re-think a long, dirt road when most people are riding road bikes.


----------

